# انواع شبكات الانترنيت



## جمال الدين العراقي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
الشبكات لها أربع انواع مشهورة هي 
*1- الشبكات المحلية LANs 
2- شبكات إقليمية MANs 
3- شبكات المناطق الواسعة WANs 
4- الإنترنت* 

وكل نوع من هذه الانواع له ميزة خاصة ولايصلح أن يحل نوع مكان اخر فشبكة LAN المحلية تتقيد بمكان واحد مثل بناية او بنايات متجاورة وتتميز برخص وتوفر المعدات الازمة لها 

شبكات MAN الإقليمية صممت لنقل البيانات عبر مناطق جغرافية شاسعة ولاكنها ما تزال تقع تحت مسمى المحلية وهي تصلح لربط مدينة او مدينتين متجاورة ويستخدم في ربط هذا النوع من الشبكات الألياف البصرية او الوسائل الرقمية فهذه التقنية تقدم سرعات فائقة و شبكات MAN يمكن أن تحتوي على عدد من شبكات LANs وتتميز بالسرعة و الفاعلية ومن عيوبها مكلفة وصيانتها صعبة 

اما شبكات المناطق الواسعة WANs فهي تغطي مساحات كبيرة جدا مثل ربط الدول مع بعضها البعض ومن مميزات هذه النوع انها تربط الاف الأجهزة و تنقل كمي&#±575;ت كبيرة من البينات لا تنقل إلا بها ومن عيوبها تحتاج إلى برامج وأجهزة غالية جدا وصعوبة تشغيلها وصيانتها 

الأنترنت شبكة الشبكات صممت هذه الشبكة أساسا لأغراض عسكرية بحته أيام الحرب الباردة وظهرت في ذلك الوقت شبكة Arpanet ونمت هذه الشبكة وأصبحت نظام متكامل وبعد ذلك وفي عام 1990 تخلت الحكومة الامريكية عن الشبكة واعطي حق الإدارة إلى مؤسسة العلوم الوطنية NSF وفي عام 1991 تخلت المؤسسة عن الشبكة لصالح الشركات التجارية وبذلك فتح الباب امام أضخم عمل وبناء صممه الإنسان حيث توسعت وإنتشرت وضمت في داخلها كل انواع الشبكات LAN / MAN / WAN وهي سائرة ولا يمكن ان يتنبأ كيف ستكون 



*تصميم الشبكات* 

تصميم الشبكة يطلق على الشكل الذي سيكون عليه توصيل الحواسيب مع بعضها البعض وتندرج هذه الاشكال تحت ثلاث مسميات رئسية وهي شبكة الناقل العمومي Network Pus و الشبكة الحلقية Network Ring و الشبكة النجمية Network Star 

*Network Pus* 

هي شبكة الناقل الخطي وبنيتها أسهل وأبسط بنية فهي تتألف من كابل وحيد على الشبكة تتصل به كل الأجهزة ويستطيع أي جهاز أن يرسل إلى أي عقدة وتنتقل هذه الرسالة إلى كافة العقد الموجودة على الشبكة ولكن لا يستطيع قرائتها إلا المرسله له ويكون المرسل في هذه الحظة هو المسيطر على الشبكة حتى ينتهي من عملية الإرسال ولمنع التضارب الذي قد ينتج من محاولة إرسال عددة أجهزة في وقت واحد تستخدم الشبكة نوعا من التقنية المستخدمة في شبكات الإثرنت وهي تقنية تعرف بي الوصول المتعدد بتحسس الحامل مع كشف التصادم CSMA/CD والتعريف البسيط لها هو أنه إذا اراد احد الأجهزة أن يرسل رسالة فهو أولا يتحسس الكبل فإذا وجده مشغول ينتظر حتى ينتهي ... ولكن ماذا يحدث إذا أرسل جهازين في نفس الحظه يسقط كلا الاثنين لمدة عشوائية من الزمن ثم إعادة المحاولة ومن المحاسن في شبكة الناقل الخطي أنها سهلة التركيب ورخيصة ومن السلبيات صعوبة تحدد المشكلة على الشبكة كما يؤثر عدد العقد الموجودة على الشبكة على سرعة الأداء 







شبكة Pus في أبسط أشكالها موصلة بي Coaxial كيبل 

*Network Ring* 

هي شبكة تكون على الشكل الدائري على الأقل من الناحية النظرية حيث تنتقل الإشارات من عقدة إلى أخرى في إتجاه واحد فقط وتتصل كل عقدة مع عقدتين بشكل مباشر عقدة ترسل لها وعقدة تسبقبل منها وهي تشارك بشكل فعال في إرسال أي رسالة عبر الشبكة وفي بعض الحالات تقوم بتقوية الإشارة قبل تمريرها إلى العقدة التالية وهي في هذه الحالة عكس شبكة الناقل الخطي .... وتعتمد الشبكة الحلقية من أجل تجنب التضارب على طريقة تدعى تمرير العلامة وهي ببساطه يوجد علامة تدور في الشبكة وعند رغبة احد العقد بالإرسال ينتظر حتي يمسك بالعلامة ثم يعدل فيها لتكون مشغولة ويرسلها مع الإشارة فبذلك لا يستطيع أي شخص الإرسال في تلك الحظة حتي يتم الإنتهاء من الإرسال ومن محاسن هذا النوع انه أيضا سهل التركيب ورخيص و من سلبياته أنه عند حدوث مشكلة يصعب التحديد وإذا انقطع الكبل تتوقف الشبكة بشكل كامل 






*Network Star 
*
يعتبر هذا النوع من أفضل الانواع وهو يتميز بوجد موزع مركزي Hup يجتمع فيه الكيابل الخاصة بالاجهزة وممكن أن يكون هذا الموزع فعالا من خلال قيامه بتقوية الإشارات الماره إليه ويمكن كذلك أن يتم توصيل عدد من المجمعات المركزية في الشبكة الواحده ومن اهم حسنات هذا النوع من الشبكات أنه يسهل إضافة أو عزل العقد منه وسهولة تحدد المشكلة اذا حدثت وعزل أي جزء من الشبكة لا يؤثر على باقي الأجزاء 






شبكة نجمية في أبسط صورها 



*كيف تنتقل رزم البيانات من خلال الشبكة *

سنتعرف الان على كيفية مرور البيانات من جهاز إلى أخر وهي تشبه الخطوط السريعة بين المدن يوجد سيارات صغيرة وسيارات كبيرة ومن المفترض أن الجميع يستخدم الخط بدون عوائق و الشبكة تستخدم الكبل الرئسي و الكيابل الفرعية بنفس الاسلوب مع إختلاف بسيط وهو .. أي بيانات او رزم تقسم إلى أجزاء صغيرة و ترسل على دفعات متتالية و الحكمة في ذلك لضمان وصول اكبر عدد من الدفعات بشكل سليم وإذا حدث خطاء ما ولم يصل دفعه ما يقوم الجهاز المرسل بإرسال هذه الدفعه فقط وليس كامل البيانات و السبب الثاني قد يكون أحد المستخدمين يريد أن يرسل كمية كبيرة من البيانات و لنفترض 100 M فمن المؤكد أنه سيحجز كامل خطوط الشبكة من أجله و التقسيم يكون موكن من ثلاث أجزاء كما في المثال 

*Header*​*Data**Trailer*
*Header*
هو الجزء الذي يكون به عنوان المرسل وعنوان المستقبل وبه أيضا معلومات تحكم و توقيت لضمان وصول الرزمة بشكل صحيح 

*Data* 

ويحتوي هذا الجزء على قطعة البيانات المجزءه من البيانات الكلية ويعتمد حجم الجزء المرسل على نوع الشبكة 

*Trailer* 

هذا الجزء مهم جدا لانه يحتوي على معادله رياضية وضعها المرسل فإذا وصلت هذه المعادلة كما هي ذلك يعني أن البيانات الموجودة في قسم Data هي أيضا سليمة تسمى هذه العملية CRC 

قد نتساءل كيف تتم هذه العملية المعقدة مع كمية كبيرة من البيانات في الشبكات الضخمة يتم كل ذلك في كروت الشبكة الموجودة على كل الاجهزة إذ تقوم هذه الكروت بتحويل الإرسال المتوازي القادم من الجهاز المرسل إلى إرسال تسلسلي بمعنى بت خلفه بت وهكذا و الكرت الموجود في جهاز المستقبل يحول هذا الإرسال التسلسلي إلى إرسال متوازي مرة أخرى حتى يتم فهمه من الكمبيوتر و هي التي تقوم بعنونة الرزم بالعنوان المطلوب وهي التي تنقل الرزم إلى الشبكة وتنظم حجم وسرعة الإرسال و الكرت في الجهة المقابله يحول كل ذلك ويقوم بعزل معلومات العنونة و المعادلة الرياضية لتصفي البيانات الحقيقية فقط 




[/FONT]


----------



## andaziar_85 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks for this information


----------



## محمد جعبري (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------

